# Coding laser lights in G20



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello!

I have a BMW g20 with basic LED headlights. Recently I bought laser headlights and I am doing research how to code them before I start to unmount the car.

As far as I know I have to add 5AZ and write FA FP and then when I have it I have to inject CAFD files to the new modules (laser lights - not sure what is the name of ECU - TMS ? ) , after injection I have to VO Code these new modules.

I am not sure if this is all I have to do to make laser lights working in my car, maybe I need to VO Code also some other ECU like HU_MGU for example?

Also If I have E-Sys without Launcher Pro I know I can do VO Coding but I am not sure if I can do CAFD injection?

Please help if you know something more about it.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t dabble in the aftermarket coding section so there’s plenty of other people that can help far better than me but I was curious as to what you payed for the LED with Lazer headlights if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Unrelated question, sorry.

@shawnsheridan , can you answer that if standard CAFD injection procedure will be enough for this laser lights retrofit?


----------



## KGB_SSSR (Apr 13, 2006)

Add 5az to VO, remove 552 or 5a4 and code FLMs using Detect CAFD from SWT and Code


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

KGB_SSSR said:


> Add 5az to VO, remove 552 or 5a4 and code FLMs using Detect CAFD from SWT and Code


Seems quite easy. What are 552 or 5A4 codes?


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

KGB_SSSR said:


> Add 5az to VO, remove 552 or 5a4 and code FLMs using Detect CAFD from SWT and Code


Currently in my VO I have neither 552 nor 5A4, so I suppose I need only add 5AZ.

Also VO codding is sufficient only on FLMs or on some other ECUs too?


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have such a problem after installing a laser light in my car and trying to "defect CAFD from SWT" it says:

PSdZ error:

"Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_00005cfb-013_001_001". [C111] KIS error: Die technische Einheit 00005CFB konnte in der KIS-Wissensbasis nicht gefunden werden. [1283].

How to overcome this problem?


----------



## moreply (Jan 31, 2021)

Which PSDZ are you using? Probaly a old one > no Laser Light Data


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

moreply said:


> Which PSDZ are you using? Probaly a old one > no Laser Light Data


v.4.29.11_PSdZData_Full


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Do you have any lighting codes in FA (eg, 5A2, 5AC)?

You are going to want to code BDC and FLM and KAFAS if you have automatic highbeams.

Make sure you are using new E-sys.

Light PSdzdata is enough for VO Coding. 









Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


What is Included: Software Overview and Requirements Latest Software Links & Installation Instructions NOTE1: URL Links are in BLUE and pictures are links to larger images. NOTE2: Click here for Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets 1. Software Overview and Requirements: This...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Grievous said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have such a problem after installing a laser light in my car and trying to "defect CAFD from SWT" it says:
> 
> ...


I helped my friends Laser Lights Retrofit.
If the FLM2 are new, flash was needed.


----------



## daddymoe (Jun 1, 2021)

Grievous said:


> v.4.29.11_PSdZData_Full


How did you go with the coding? I'm looking at installing new laser headlights on my G20 as well. Old ones were damaged.


----------

